

Rate my startup: Quivee.com - ChrisatQuivee

I was tired of emailing myself job listings I wanted to apply to, or leaving my browser open with 18 tabs, so I created a job application management/tracker.  Please let me know what you think!
======
ChrisatQuivee
Clickable: <http://quivee.com>

